# CYC DAS-6 PRO PLUS polisher with a 15mm throw.



## WannaBd (Dec 18, 2010)

Hi. after some advice please. So CYC have a new polisher. A Rupes LHR 15ES copy. Do they only have one pad size/backing plate? As with the DA21E, and the Rupes machines?
As I want a versatile machine, but one that doesn't let you fit spot pads will not be that versatile. 
My other choice is the Shinemate Ero600. Ive chosen these machines as I want a low vibration polisher.
I want a machine to corrects swirls, scratches, oxidation and also restore headlights. 
So Is the Shinemate for me, or the new DA6 pro plus. Or will I have to buy both! Still cheaper than a single rupes.
Thanks


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Its up to you really. Only you can decide if you can justify both.
Although why you would want a spot pad on a 15mm throw beats me because you wouldnt gain anything from it. In fact you would lose out because the edge speed of the pad would be a lot slower.


----------



## BRYHER (Aug 19, 2008)

Give Tim at CYC a ring he will be straight with you with his advice. I have found him good in that respect or email them perhaps.
Michael


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Yep I bought a DAS6 Pro Plus from CYC
It takes the 6" backing plate included, and also takes the 5" backing plate from the DAS21e.

This means you can only use 6" pads and upwards
They will be having a bespoke spot pad backing plate in the new year as I understand.

I love using spot pads, they are far more versatile than 6" pads for bottoms of doors, boots, bumpers etc, but I've kept my porter cable for that (temporarily)


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Would the Das 6 pro plus be ok for a complete novice or should I get just the pro version?
I have read that the smaller pad is better for tight areas.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Phil-1 said:


> Would the Das 6 pro plus be ok for a complete novice or should I get just the pro version?
> I have read that the smaller pad is better for tight areas.


Can anyone advice me?

I have some money burning a hole in my pocket


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Phil-1 said:


> Can anyone advice me?
> 
> I have some money burning a hole in my pocket


Go for the Das pro plus you won't regret buying it:buffer: :thumb:


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

chongo said:


> Go for the Das pro plus you won't regret buying it:buffer: :thumb:


Thanks for the reply

What about the bigger pads, will this not course issues in tight spots?


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Yes it will, but for spot pads use the shine mate DA from CYC very cheap but a great machine polisher for tight area's


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

The das 21 and the pro take 5" or 6" plates available from cyc


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

AllenF said:


> The das 21 and the pro take 5" or 6" plates available from cyc


Thanks. Looks like it's CYC for the Das 6 pro plus 6" & 5" pads and polish.

Bring on the nice weather.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Just spoken to Tim at CYC, what a nice guy and very helpful. He has recommended the Das 6 Pro for what I want to achieve and also being a complete novice. 
I'm now making a list of what I want/need


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Order placed today. For Das 6 Pro and extra pads. Thanks Tim @ CYC

Phil


----------

